# Honda Self propelled wont move



## John Lolli (Nov 3, 2005)

I have a Honda HRR2162TDA mower. It has a 3 speed transmission. I can get it to move if I move the drive cable well inside the holder on the handlebar so that it is halfway to almost outside past the holder. Sounds like the cable is stretched beyond limits and needs to be replaced. Is this a pretty good assumption or should I be looking elsewhere. The belt tension seems tight.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Unless the cable is starting to unravel, then it's unlikely that it has stretched this much. The problem most likely lies in the clutching mechanism inside the transmission on your unit. Many of the transmissions for these mowers do not have replacement parts available, the entire unit may need replacement.


----------



## John Lolli (Nov 3, 2005)

30yeartech -- thanks for the response. I was hoping it was the cable however I also had a hard time believing it could stretch that much. As I recall a new trans is over a hundred bucks. I am going to try and remove the trans -- Could you share with me the proper technique. I have worked on a few toro trans and they have a "how to" on their website however Honda doesnt share their info and I have not worked on one as yet.


----------



## John Lolli (Nov 3, 2005)

Well, after removing the back wheels and the tension spring I was able to take a good look at the transmission. After cleaning everything and checking the belt, it did turn out to be the drive cable. It had stretched some. I made up a gizmo that allowed the cable to be shorter inside the spring at the end of the cable. This allowed everything to work properly and gave me back some adjustment on the cable.


----------

